# Heavylifter......the real VAR by Agentyes



## HeavyLifter (May 9, 2013)

Well after you all have heard I had a bad run on my old var. this time I will be using Agentyes gear and I'm Exciting great results from it. I will be paying close  Attention to how my body reacts to it. My diet is on key, I have lost ten pounds from the end of my last cycle. No special diet or Restriction. Protein is around 150-180 and carbs stay around 80-100( on my workout days) cycle will go as followed 

10mg var week one 
20mg var week two 
30mg var week three
40mg var week four 
50mg var week five 

Week six-ten( maybe twelve weeks)20mg primo 
And 20mg var 

My main goal is to cut about ten more pounds and maintain the muscle I have. 


 Tomorrow I will post some more pics of lat, back


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 9, 2013)

Primo will stack up to 30mg


----------



## dave 236 (May 9, 2013)

No offense to the hubby but looking good. Im subbed to see how the AY var is. I love quality var myself but its harder and harder to find. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 9, 2013)

Trust me I found out first hand, I trust agent, so my gains should be epic!!! I have a goal in mind and I won't give up till I get there. Beast mood engaged!!!!


----------



## Valkyrie (May 9, 2013)

Yes girl   you will be both hyooje and tiny.  Youre so ready for this! !


----------



## tommygunz (May 9, 2013)

I've used both the Primo and Var...sick is the best way to sum it up. I reeeealy love the Primo and you will to. Subbed!


----------



## lilgumby (May 10, 2013)

.  Looking good heavylifter, you should have some phenomenal results.  Do you think a few weeks of primo is worth it? I know you ladies need less mg than us guys but didn't know time wise if that gives it enough time to work well


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 10, 2013)

Keep us posted with pictures and progress this will be fun!


----------



## docdoom77 (May 10, 2013)

Your arms are just sick!  I look forward to this log.


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 10, 2013)

lilgumby said:


> .  Looking good heavylifter, you should have some phenomenal results.  Do you think a few weeks of primo is worth it? I know you ladies need less mg than us guys but didn't know time wise if that gives it enough time to work well



Depending on how my body responds to it I will run it longer.


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 10, 2013)

Today was leg day!! Counting today I have only squatted twice in two months. I'm recovering from a reputed calf tendon. So far it's doing great, my strength is still down but with time I will get it back. I'm still about 100pounds down from my 1rep max. On a good note it felt great to beast it out today and I also did some light delts too. I decided to load the family up and head to our other property and camp( farm house) for a few days. I took some more pre pics too. 


 Love it here so peaceful 

Beasted it out today 


Squats 
Barx20
95x5
135x5
145x5
155x5
185x3

Leg press 
135x10
225x10
315x10
405x6

Adductor 
90x10
80x10
70x10
65x10
60x6

Adductor 
80x10
70x10
60x10
50x8

Stiffy's( stiff leg dead) 
45x12
65x12
85x12
135x6


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 10, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (May 10, 2013)

Can't wait to see what 40-50mg does. Should be pretty excellent. And I think Z's reason for rejecting my love has nothing to do with me...it your damn fault; your too damn hot for me to compete!


----------



## Valkyrie (May 11, 2013)

lilgumby said:


> .  Looking good heavylifter, you should have some phenomenal results.  Do you think a few weeks of primo is worth it? I know you ladies need less mg than us guys but didn't know time wise if that gives it enough time to work well



Oral primo is primo ace it is fast acting.  In my experience the worst side effect primo can have on women is causing massive hair shedding. I see this only in cycles longer than eight weeks so Ten is the absolute max that I recommend. and yes... PLENTY of time to see results.  I think this is about twelve weeks but you get the idea


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 11, 2013)

Today and tomorrow will be off days. At our "get away cabin" for Mother's Day. No were to be nothing scheduled, perfect weekend. We are doing lots of trail walking, fishing and playing outside with the kids. Today I had my cheat meal, which was an old fashion chocolate malt, the rest of the day has been lots of fresh fish and lean meats. Monday will be week two for me on var and I have to say my body is starting to feel better. I'm on T3 was in the AM I normally feel sluggish and My body aches. With the var kicking in I'm feeling more energized and feel like I'm recovering faster. No bad sides to report. It's also been three straight weeks of clean eating(other than my cheat meal or snack) and body feels tighter and leaner. My abs also feel flat and I see more detail in my upper abs. This month I will be doing light legs twice a week and will be focusing on my lower back, I need to lose the last bit of fat I have around low low back/Waist. We head back home tomorrow and my daughter has a Tball game in the evening so I might not be on tomorrow. For all the mothers on the forum HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!


----------



## kristaleigh (May 11, 2013)

Happy Mother's Day to you!


----------



## Valkyrie (May 12, 2013)

Sounds like a great weekend!   Have fun


----------



## The Prototype (May 12, 2013)

Happy Mother's Day HL.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 12, 2013)

Happy Mother's day HL!!


----------



## D-Lats (May 12, 2013)

Happy moms day and great log! The var is one of the most potent steroids I've ever used. I have not seen improvements like this since my first cycle ten years ago lol!!


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 13, 2013)

I was up till almost 1am last night, with my little boy. Woke up to early and feel great, today will be delts and lower back. I have to report tomorrow to my unit at 8am so I will be hitting 530am spin class. My counter top FINALLY comes in tomorrow evening too. No big deal I've just been without a sink/counter top for three weeks. So after all that I will be hitting Deads tomorrow. The only side I am noticing so far is my Aggression


----------



## Valkyrie (May 13, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> I was up till almost 1am last night, with my little boy. Woke up to early and feel great, today will be delts and lower back. I have to report tomorrow to my unit at 8am so I will be hitting 530am spin class. My counter top FINALLY comes in tomorrow evening too. No big deal I've just been without a sink/counter top for three weeks. So after all that I will be hitting Deads tomorrow. The only side I am noticing so far is my Aggression



Lol nbd =]
I o u a note I haven't forgotten now that you have a kitchen and d everything.


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 13, 2013)

Ill be one happy momma tomorrow with my house 100% back together


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 13, 2013)

I hit delts and lower back today, I felt so sleepy today but went to gym anyways. Felt so much better after I left, I did about an hour and half workout today. My strength is finally going back up and I had good pump and vins showing. 

Front delt raise 
8x10
10x10
12x10
15x10
*******Five sets with no break between 

Side delt raise 
10x10
12x10
15x10
****Five sets no break between 

Plate Raise 
25x8
25x8
35x8
45x6

Upright row 
45x10
45x10
55x8
55x8

Leaning side delt Raise(dont know the real name) 
10x8
12x8
15x8
20x5

I did some good mornings, back extensions, weighted extensions but not gonna log them.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2013)

I heart ur tats...and stuff


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 13, 2013)

Thanks...wish I had time to get more this spring


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2013)

wish I had some moolahs....money has changed here...


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 14, 2013)

Woke up this morning feeling great, I will up and at it around 500 this morning. I was on post by 800 and got my shit done and headed home to let the cabinet company in.i had a great workout today and hit lats and traps. My lats are already starting to feel Fatigue.i have no increase in feeling hungry(my appetite has been done) and my Aggression/anger is gone. Also there is no increase in acne, which for me a ++++++. After last my last cycle I was almost ready to give gear up completely from it. So here is my workout. 

Bent over row
45x10
45x10
65x10
85x6
75x10

Shrugs
135x10
135x10
155x10
165x8

Lat pulldown 
60x 10
60x10
60x10
70x8

Face pulls 
90x8
100x8
100x8
110x10

DB shrugs
30x10
Four sets and pulsed in between each rep

High lat 
90x10
90x10
180x10
180x5

I am fried!!!! 

Sorry not the best pics today


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 15, 2013)

Today was my off day but had a lot of house work inside and out to do. I work up and was in go mode all day. Cleaned my house in the am than started in my flower garden and weeded it and planted some new ones. I've been working on my back yard putting in a fruit and veggie garden and than I worked on putting in a new stone patio. I sill not done ill get up early and try to finish it all, but I'm whooped tonight, thinks its gonna be a nice hot bath tonight. No mood changes and my appetite is still down even at night, which was when I would crush. My abs are starting to look thicker and they feel tighter also my traps are blown up today. My body feels fatigued so today's workout might be high reps low weight but that all depends on how my body feels tomorrow. i wish this picture showed more detail but I know it's there.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 15, 2013)

I love a day of work yard work. Get tan and sleep like a rock.


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I love a day of work yard work. Get tan and sleep like a rock.



I love love being outside, 

  Very true, I'm one fried white girl right now and my body is crushing hard core. Lets pray I get a good nights rest, cause tomorrow is leg day


----------



## Z499 (May 15, 2013)

I got dive bombed by a robin today while on the mower, flat out volley ball spiked into the ground. After that I had about. 5 robins going apeshit in trees. (No I didn't mow over the robin) I set it off to the side in an area I already mowed.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 15, 2013)

Z499 said:


> I got dive bombed by a robin today while on the mower, flat out volley ball spiked into the ground. After that I had about. 5 robins going apeshit in trees. (No I didn't mow over the robin) I set it off to the side in an area I already mowed.



Maybe it was killer robins trying to off you! Maybe they were hired by a very handsome IM board member. Because (maybe of course, pure speculation) the handsome IM member has a thing for your smokin hot wife!  Maybe?


----------



## Z499 (May 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Maybe it was killer robins trying to off you! Maybe they were hired by a very handsome IM board member. Because (maybe of course, pure speculation) the handsome IM member has a thing for your smokin hot wife!  Maybe?




Be that it may, I have foiled that attempt made by the IM member, he needs to think of something alittle faster. I sling shot lightning


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Maybe it was killer robins trying to off you! Maybe they were hired by a very handsome IM board member. Because (maybe of course, pure speculation) the handsome IM member has a thing for your smokin hot wife!  Maybe?



I thought I saw someone peeking in my window, haha


----------



## kristaleigh (May 15, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> I thought I saw someone peeking in my window, haha



That was me silly


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 20, 2013)

Ok everyone I haven't forgotten about my log. My Internet box went out and I shou.d be up tonight. I will update my  log than


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 20, 2013)

Ok here is the update everyone. 

May 16 was legs 
 Deads 
Walking weighted lungs 
Good mornings 
Back extensions 
Adductor 
Adductor 
Leg curl 

May 17 
Day off 

May 18 
Chest 
Flat Bench 
Flys 
 DB Bench 
Cable crossovers 
Hammer strength 

May 19 
Off day 
Baseball diamonds all day 

May 20 
 Delts oh yeaaaa 

Side delt raise 
Front delt 
3sets no rest 

12x10
15x10
20x10

DB shoulder press 
30x8
35x8
40x8
45x8
50x8

Upright row
45x10
45x10
55x8
55x6

Military press 
45x8
55x8
65x8
55x6

Face pulls 
80x10
90x10
100x10
100x6

Today I started 40mg of var and I can tell its kicking in. Since I started this cycle I've been doing around 200 protein and 100carbs. I an seeing changes in my body and I love them. Muscle mess is coming on nicely. No sides and acne is bear to none, which is a Huge plus for me!!! Training is going great and with all this yard and patio work I've been doing I'm counting it as my cardio, lol.


Getting my Deads back to where it use to be. Almost back to 275

O

One of my new favorite things to do at the gym....


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 20, 2013)




----------



## HeavyLifter (May 22, 2013)

Ok everyone yesterday was rest day.we had to go to our other property and clean it up. We are talking about turning it in to a grape farm so we have a long road a head of us with it.  With all the outside work I've been doing it seems like I dont get a rest day. Today I hit lats and some traps. I'm much more fuller up top and hard. My arms up gone up a 1/4of an inch.(haha that's what she said) I love the way I'm looking up top in my delts. I'm finally getting some Separation in my front delts, I call it pumpkin delts. My back has blown up, I have so much muscle and detail in my upper back. Also my back half is starting to lean out  and the booty is lifting and getting tight. I used this picture of my Instagram too, makes it easier for me to use the same ones.


Shrugs
135x8
155x8
185x8
225x6

Seated cable row
70x10
70x10
80x10
80x10

Cable lat pulldown
40x10
50x10
60x10
60x10

One arm lat pulldown/twist
20x10
20x10
30x10
30x10

Bent over row
45x10
65x10
85x10
95x6

Lat pulldown
50x8
60x8
70x8
80x8

ISO lat row
45x8
90x8
135x8
135x8


----------



## tommygunz (May 22, 2013)

How is your weight? Gaining or holding? The Var did build  muscle but my weight maintained until I added the primo then I started gaining. Have you noticed an increase in muscle hardness? 100mg/ed had me rock hard without even flexing. You look great! The best is yet to come!


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 23, 2013)

Last time I checked my weight was done, but I have been on key with macros. I couldn't wait and started the primo today. Yes I have muscle hardiness too, it's easy to get pump at the gym too. The only side so far is a little cracking in my voice. Not bad tho test prop was worse. Today was chest and I'm starting my powerlifting training up so my workouts will look different now. Training today was slow but heavy. Not much more to add today, tomorrow will be a lot more... It's leg day and I'm aiming to hit 225 again... Slowly working my way back up to 260.

Bench 
Barx10
95x5
135x3
145x3
155x2 (2borads)  

Cable flys 
60x10
70x10
80x10
85x10

Tri push down 
50x10
60x10
70x10
75x10

 BB curl
45x8
55x8
65x8
70x5

Skull crusher 
25x8
35x8
45x8

3 sets of dips (body weight) 

Flys 
20x10
25x10
30x8


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 23, 2013)

I've been doing a lot of research lately on gh. I think I might try it on my next cycle. I still have a shit ton to learn so I won't jump the gun on this one. I want to know everything about it and be solid with my nutrition for at least six months before I decide to start anything.


----------



## tommygunz (May 24, 2013)

GH is a long investment and costly, to be honest if you are under 40 you are still producing all you can use.


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 24, 2013)

Today was legs, oh damn how I love legs. I had a goal when I went in and wasn't stoping till I hit it. I got back up to 225 for 1. I did one  warm up set and five working sets. I'm starting to have more people come up to me at the gym and ask me what I'm training for be use my workouts are so intense . I'm just the type that goes to the gym to work out, not chat the whole time. Some people might be against  this but ill do two some times three different workouts back. Sometimes I would squat than go straight to leg press than adductor. Now this isn't every work out just  on days when I have to work out less my two hrs I normally do. So my appetite has been up the last two days and today was at least a 3000 cal day. I'm still feeling my workout from yesterday in my chest and it is sore. My sleep has been little to none for the last week or so the only thing I can think that could mess with it is the B5 I'm taking. I had no preworkout or coffee today so I'm hopping to get at least four/five hrs of sleep. 

Squat 
Bar x10
135x5 
165x3
185x3
205x3
225x1

Front squats 
65x10
75x10
85x10
95x10

Abductor 
80x12
90x12
100x12
110x12

Adductor
70x10
80x10
90x10
100x10

Leg curl
50x10
60x10
70x8
75x6

Leg extension
55x10
65x10
75x10
85x8

 Tomorrow I will do my last two workouts I need to do for legs before I start delts and bi's


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 26, 2013)

Today was a long day but hit some delts, it was a short day at the my hair is alittle oily so Im gonna try some new soap to see if it helps I'm very tired tonight, im headed for bed now. 

Update: 40mg Var
              10mg primo

Side delts 
12x10
15x10
20x10
20x8

Face pull
70x10
80x10
90x10
100x10

Front delts
12x10
15x10
20x10
25x6

Rear delts 
8x10
10x10
12x10
15x10

Four sets of pull up 12 reps each set


Front plate raise 
25x10
35x10
45x6
45x6 

DB upright row
12x10
15x10
20x10
30x8


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 27, 2013)

Today I tried to hit full body, which I never do but I packed the family up and headed to our home away from home( second farm) to get away from the world. My muscle have felt very full and I have been vascular too. My hair today was not as oily but dry. Weird, acne is up alittle as well but that's to be Suspected.on a great note I have had about five people in the last two days stop me and ask me if I compete, or what I'm training for. Here's a picture from today 
, my baby Mountains are growing(aka traps)


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 28, 2013)

Ok I'm still not sleeping well, but at least I always wake up in a good mood.  especially with this view and at least two hrs to myself before my kids wake up. I will be taking them on a few trail hikes than to the beach and park. Tomorrow will be hammys and glutes so that means Deads!! Aiming for my PR of 285, we shall see


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 28, 2013)

Not much to report today, had to head back early from the farm. The hubby got real sick and ened up at the dentist. He has an bad infection in his gums and has to get all four wisdom teeth removed some time this week, so they put him on some strong meds to help w pain and the infection till than. I took some of my dumbbell weights to the farm and left them there to use when ever I go back. I ened up hitting arms this morning while everyone was sleeping and did four sets of flys DB bench ad rear delts. I had to start taking torune again bc I was getting some pain in my sides that moved to my back and started to feel kinda like back pump. I've been drinking close to a gallon and half water but I will cut the var back by the end of the week. I measured my arms this afternoon when I got home and I've gained another 1/4 of and inch I'm up to 12and a 1/4 inch for my arms.( well one is 12 ad a1/4 and the other is 12 and 1/2) tomorrow I start my cardio back up first thing in the am  than 2hra for weights in the evening.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 28, 2013)

Omg getting my wisdom teeth removed was brutal... Please be nice to him.  Rent him a few movies, get him a few puddings, and a small cooler with protein shakes.


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 28, 2013)

I was mean today.... We both were lack of sleep and very cranky kids  but I got him some soups, movies I'm making him Protein shakes(mass gainers) mashed sweet potatoes, and I got juice in freezer of flavored ice chips.   I could really tell he was i pain today, and that's not him. He comes off as a big asshole but once you get to know him it shows


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 28, 2013)

He will forgive you. He's probably so doped up he won't remember anyways... Still my wife was a C U Next Tuesday (surprise :/) and ill never forget how mean she was... All I wanted was a movie and some sprite. But nooooo.

You remember how big your arms where before you started lifting. Or maybe the first time you measured after you started lifting?


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 28, 2013)

Def in for this I love me some good var man. It is starting to become harder and harder to find now a days though. When you find a good source stick to it and don't forget to share it on the boards so everyone knows where to get it from. Sharing is caring. Good luck on your training I hope you reach all of your goals. Should be good to watch for sure. Let me know if you have any questions about anything at all.


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 29, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> He will forgive you. He's probably so doped up he won't remember anyways... Still my wife was a C U Next Tuesday (surprise :/) and ill never forget how mean she was... All I wanted was a movie and some sprite. But nooooo.
> 
> You remember how big your arms where before you started lifting. Or maybe the first time you measured after you started lifting?



My avatar pic is from last year. Right before I started lifting+ gear and they 10 inches. Tiny little things. Right before I started this cycle they were 11 and 1/2 and the other one was 11 and 3/4.


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 29, 2013)

So I started my 2 a days back up with cardio( first one in over 2 months) it felt great and the gym today, hams and glutes today with heavy Deads. First timed I PR this my injury. I got 275 today wanted 280 and could have gotten it but water pills plus my weak bladder said no .  By the end of this cycle I WILL PULL 315. No real pics today, I had no loader or spotter. 

This was me after every set, felt good to push myself hard today. It's easier to pull heavy when you have a weight room full of people Starring  at you 

Warm up 
Deep stretching 
Form roller

Deads 
Barx10
135x5
155x3
185x1

225x3
245x3
265x2
275x2
275x1

Good mornings
45x10
45x10
65x8
75x6

Pull ups 
4 sets of 10
Body weight 

Shrugs
135x10
135x10
175x6
225x6

I did some abductors adductors and leg curls 
Cardio was 20 mins of cross fit


----------



## Z499 (May 29, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> He will forgive you. He's probably so doped up he won't remember anyways... Still my wife was a C U Next Tuesday (surprise :/) and ill never forget how mean she was... All I wanted was a movie and some sprite. But nooooo.
> 
> You remember how big your arms where before you started lifting. Or maybe the first time you measured after you started lifting?




Hehe I found some vicadin and I'm about down some bacon flavored and cheese grits along with a mass gainer shake, with this mouth pain I can't hardly eat anything and difinitely not get enough carbs



ohhh and looking good babe keep up with the good log


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 29, 2013)

Damn, thanks babe.. U comment on my log. I need to feed you Vicodin more often.


----------



## Z499 (May 29, 2013)

Your welcome, once this food digests I thinks it's time for another, and I'm about to take shower #4 for the day


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 30, 2013)

I woke up sore as hell this morning after my PR on Deads yesterday.i still got myself up and at the gym. I ened up doing delts and lats. I'm starting to get some acne on my back which I'm watching Close. 



Traps and delts 

Not going to log my weight here are the workouts I did 

ISO lat
Face pull
Front delt 
Side delt 
Plate raise 
Lat pulldown 
One arm row
 Upright row 
Abs 
Pull ups


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 31, 2013)

Here's one of the videos from my training today.
http://youtu.be/J1uv1jcuWY0


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 1, 2013)

Tapatalk has been acting up on me. I wouldn't let me post yesterday. So I had military training this morning. I was up and out of the house by 4:00 am and on the stairmaster by 520 followed by the bike. Today was a very sweaty cardio workout, on post of training with my unit which consisted of a 5k run. Than I had to go pee in a cup for the second month in a roll for a drug test.... I hate them but gotta do what I gotta do. After training tomorrow Ill be heading to the gym for leg day(squats) and I'm aiming for 225 for a double with chains. 

On a good note acne is calming down. Agent's gear is strong so I had to change my dose's. my mood was getting bad, acne flared up, wasn't feeling like myself, hair falling out, Major hunger. Those sides were with 50 var and 20 primo. So I have found out that 10 primo and 35 var is my sweet zone and works the best for me. I have only gone up 5 pounds since I started this cycle and just started cardio back up. That is with 5 straight good days(nutrition) and 2not so good. On my 2 bad days I make my carbs almost double my protein. Since I have changed my dose with my gear my body is liking it a lot better and almost all sides have Diminished and my strength is still increasing. 

This is from a few hours ago and I wasn't doing anything, I just packed the kids up to head to the park. Gotta love it!!


----------



## The Prototype (Jun 1, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> Here's one of the videos from my training today.
> http://youtu.be/J1uv1jcuWY0
> View attachment 50817



Very nice. The most I've ever seen a woman bench in person was 185 but it was perfect form, slow negative and moderate pace positive. She did it 10x.  I would guess she could probably put up 225+. Funny thing is she was jacked but had the prettiest face.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice!! I would love to put up 225. 185 was the most I've done and only for 3 reps.(


----------



## The Prototype (Jun 1, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> Nice!! I would love to put up 225. 185 was the most I've done and only for 3 reps.(



You'll get there. Keep using AY gear and it'll be sooner than later.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 1, 2013)

To true


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 2, 2013)

So training has been going real good. Today was leg day and it felt great!!! All sides are gone now And the gear is treating me good. I ended up doing 4 warmup sets and 5 working sets. I ened up going to 225 for one today. I got the chains out to and put them to use,however, I need to get new heavier ones. Also I just bought me my first set of bands so I'm taking my training to the next level. I will be doing my cardio in the am watch will only be spinning and stair master for the next five weeks. 


Here's one of the videos from today as well 
http://youtu.be/FlX3iaaN43o


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 2, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> Tapatalk has been acting up on me. I wouldn't let me post yesterday. So I had military training this morning. I was up and out of the house by 4:00 am and on the stairmaster by 520 followed by the bike. Today was a very sweaty cardio workout, on post of training with my unit which consisted of a 5k run. Than I had to go pee in a cup for the second month in a roll for a drug test.... I hate them but gotta do what I gotta do. After training tomorrow Ill be heading to the gym for leg day(squats) and I'm aiming for 225 for a double with chains.
> 
> On a good note acne is calming down. Agent's gear is strong so I had to change my dose's. my mood was getting bad, acne flared up, wasn't feeling like myself, hair falling out, Major hunger. Those sides were with 50 var and 20 primo. So I have found out that 10 primo and 35 var is my sweet zone and works the best for me. I have only gone up 5 pounds since I started this cycle and just started cardio back up. That is with 5 straight good days(nutrition) and 2not so good. On my 2 bad days I make my carbs almost double my protein. Since I have changed my dose with my gear my body is liking it a lot better and almost all sides have Diminished and my strength is still increasing.
> View attachment 50831
> This is from a few hours ago and I wasn't doing anything, I just packed the kids up to head to the park. Gotta love it!!



Nice cannons. Very nice. Looks like a flippin gymnast.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 3, 2013)

My arms are growing 

My delts are finally coming in


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 4, 2013)

So far everything is going great!!! Training has been intense and I'm back to my high volume. No sides other than acne,strength is still going up and I seem to recover faster from a heavy workout. Diet and nutrition is still on point which I think is helping me with my gains as well. I have to say this is my best cycle yet. It's the most gains I've ever made, clean gains, no bad saids and just flippin awesome. I couldn't be happier, I'm half way done with my cycle. Today was a chest day and I did floor press for the first time. I ended up getting to my bench max of 160. I also did 
Seated row
Lat pull down
DB curls 
JM press
Close hand bench 
Floor press 
Flys(3 sets of 25 w 20 pound DB, OMG!!! That will fry your ass) 
Cable cross over 
One hand arm extensions 
Tri push down
Cable bent over row 





 I had some major pump after my workout


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 5, 2013)

Ok everyone, so today I hits squats again. It felt great and I should be sore in the morning. I got out the chains again blasted out the reps. I did ten sets but only four of them are working sets. 
Bar
95
135
155
155+chains 
185+chains 
205+chains 
155+chains 
155
135 

I also did good mornings, leg extension, stiffys, abductor, adductor, leg curl 
Back extension and abs 

Nothing really to add. Everything is on key. This cycle is going great and I wake up ready to train and train hard. Love it!!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 6, 2013)

No workout today, first day off in almost two weeks. I have been hitting it hard and I've been doing high volume again. Which I love, my les really aren't that sore but my upper body is. I've wanted to sleep and feed my body all day..... Tomorrow I will be back at it full throttle.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 7, 2013)

Today was a great day! I hit its hard at the gym today because we are heading back to the farm this weekend. I have DB's at the farm so I can still do arms, some delts and abs. My main lift today was military press and I got a new PR of 110. I couldn't get my abs to engage but I still got it locked out. I have had some hair loss but as of right now that's the only side. I'm doing great with training and adding new workouts and bands to my routine. So here is my workout for the day. 


Military press 
Barx5
65x5
75x5
85x5
95x5
105x3
110x1

Tri push down 
50x12
60x12
60x12
65x12

Seated rows
70x12
75x12
80x12
85x12

Up right rows(cable)
70x10
80x10
90x10
100x10

DB Curls
20x12
25x12
20x12
25x12

BB shrugs 
4sets of 12 at 135

***** I did DB. Curls and shrugs back to back

Abs 
10 mins of an work, weighted



This is how I show up at the gym, hey I have a fresh Pedicure.....



Sorry everyone not the best pic tonight. But my arms are growing, this makes me happy.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok today was leg day and I hit some deads, that shit felt light!!  My weight is starting to come down and legs are starting to get more defined. I still have a lot of cutting to do with my inners. Only side are right is my anger has increased with restless nights. Appetite is still down and diet is on track,oh ya. I have added CLA and L-C to my stack of pills.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 10, 2013)

Happy surprise...unexpected feet porn


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 10, 2013)

So my workout for day was 

Deads 
 Warm up sets
135x5
165x5
175x5

185x3
205x3
225x3
245x2
265x2
275x1
285x1

Good mornings 
Barx10
65x10
65x10
85x10

Back extensions 
Body weight x 25
BW(+25pounds) x 25
BW(+35pounds) x12 

Hammy/glut raise 
30x10
40x10
60x10
65x8

Shrugs 
135x12 four sets 



I have water bloat  but my Obliques look good. 


I finished up with my famous super sets with leg curl, leg extension, abductors and adductors. Love them


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 11, 2013)

Today when I first got to the gym I felt off. I didn't think I would be able to hit my PR today .......but damn I started getting mad bc my form was sloppy and not tight. Well I used that to my Advantage and hit 170 today!!!! I was a fucking beast today. Once I got passed my 135 my form clicked for my and everything fell in place. I don't want to come off cycle now, my gains, omg!! I'm in love with them.... 

Bench 
Barx12
85x5
95x5
115x3
135x3
145x3
155x2
165x2
170x1

Close bench 
Barx12
65x12
75x12
85x12

Cable pulls 
70x12
80x12
90x12
100x12
110x12

Front delt raise 
10x12
12x12
15x12
15x12

Side delt 
10x12
12x12
15x12
12x8

Military press
Barx12
65x12
85x12
65x12
Barx10

Lat pull
50x12
60x12
70x12
70x10

Seated cable 
70x8
80x8
80x8
80x6

Plate raise
25 plate x12
25 plate x12
35 plate x 8
35 plate x 6

10 mins of heavy abs 

This pic was before the gym, I took w my pump but my damn phone camera sucks and didn't save them again


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 13, 2013)

So my inners are starting to lean out nicely and my back has blown up.!!! I'm seeing and feeling changes every week. The gear is treating me great. I started my peps back up so sleep is awesome which helps me train harder. I'm down 5 pounds since Sunday(started water pill back up) and I'm hopping to lose 5 more by the end of this cycle. My next meet in Aug 5 in Mississippi for USPA


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 13, 2013)

oh dear...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 13, 2013)

Are you for real... You look incredible


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks it's taken lots of work to get here


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 14, 2013)

Killer back shot. Impressed!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 14, 2013)

So this is today's abs, started the sauna back up, water pills and gonna hit the treadmill everyday for 30 min.....blah treadmill I hate you. But I want to try and lift in the 123-128 weight class so my numbers will blow away the other lifters. Today was a rest day.... Didn't touch a weight, it was hard. Did form rolling, abs than an hr in the sauna


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 15, 2013)

This week will be a deload week for me, so I won't be going over 50%. Today I hit legs and worked on squats and tried sumo deads. Which I have to add was the first time I've ever done sumo....for my next meet ill stay with conventional but might switch after.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 17, 2013)

Ok so my blood pressure was high yesterday. 143/92 and I've been having head aches with it. Today it was 138/85 so it's getting better. I have been taking actutane so not sure if its from that. Water and supporting sups are good, sleep is getting better. Weight is falling off, and at a healthy pace. Not much to log since this week is my deload,not lifting heavy, I've been doing sauna more and stretching everyday. Also I have some joint pain but no other sides. Today was bench so I did 
Flat bench 
Flys 
Tri push down 
Curls 
Front delts 
Side delt raise 
One arm DB shoulder press 
JM press 
Abs


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 17, 2013)

Where the fuck have I been during this?! You look great!! And strong!! Awesome log ill go through it more closely but I'm impressed! I also have a soft spot for girls with that hair do lol! Keep it up and ill be in here more often. AY knows how to pick her peoe man!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 18, 2013)

Hell ya, that beeee my abs coming back. I'm leaning out nicely and seeing good results in the weight room. Today was  dead lifts and I worked on form. I needed to get my ass lower and start the lift with my legs.
Deads
Stiffys 
Lungs
Abs 
Shrugs 
Good mornings 
Leg curls 
Bridges 
Glute/ham raise


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 18, 2013)

Abdomen viens... Why not!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 19, 2013)

Today was a rest day and ended up being my cheat day.....pizza and wings, first time in two months for this heavy of a meal so I have a major food baby. I did get some cardio in running outside like a mad women trying to catch lighting bugs with the kids. 
 My glutes are sore from yesterday's deads(which this is the first time ever) so I know my form is going in the right direction. 

http://youtu.be/n8Y0yz34U0g


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 24, 2013)

Well it's been a busy few days at my house. Getting the kids ready for the 4H and my house ready for out of town family. I've been killing myself at the gym and the pain feels great!!! This week I start the westside/cube method and I'm hopping for some big gains. I increased my var back up to 50mg because I felt like I platoed on the 35. I had no sex drive and no pump. It's been almost a week on the 50 and I think the hubby likes it a lot better!!!wink 

On another note I just got a job doing concrete for the summer(while I finish up college) so I will have some great cardio before the gym everyday now.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2013)

Can't wait to crack my AY var! 

You got no issues with 50mg?


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 24, 2013)

Nope, no sides with it. 
Slight acne ...very light


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 28, 2013)

New max with squats 265 for 3 reps


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 28, 2013)

Congrats... That's a serious squat. If I can ask... How much do you weigh with that 265 squat?


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 28, 2013)

Heavylifter got Muscles


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 28, 2013)

Weighting in at 135. Monday starts cardio so I'm hopping to get down to 125-128


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 28, 2013)

So then your doubling your bw for trips. Got me licked


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 28, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> Well it's been a busy few days at my house. Getting the kids ready for the 4H and my house ready for out of town family. I've been killing myself at the gym and the pain feels great!!! This week I start the westside/cube method and I'm hopping for some big gains. I increased my var back up to 50mg because I felt like I platoed on the 35. I had no sex drive and no pump. It's been almost a week on the 50 and I think the hubby likes it a lot better!!!wink
> 
> On another note I just got a job doing concrete for the summer(while I finish up college) so I will have some great cardio before the gym everyday now. View attachment 51170


I do concrete. I have for my entire life. People pay to get the workout we do everyday. Say goodbye to excess body fat an hello to a ripped lower back and abs! I've never done an ab workout in my life lol!! Keep on it your kicking serious ass!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jul 8, 2013)

OK everyone sorry for being MIA but been working on some family things. I've been hitting the gym hard still and to update everyone my maxs are way up. I'm done w my cycle but staying on 10mg for three more weeks to help keep my gains why I try and cut the last bit of fat on my legs. So here my numbers on lifts now.
Squats - 280
Deads-285
Bench-180 

Someday I will brake the 200 mark w bench. I also have my military press up to 115 but I don't count it as a main lift.
The cycle treated me great no meager sides and no acne. Gains and strength were huge and no real hunger till I got to the 50mg. I'm already thinking about my next cycle.........Dreaming 
Next week I will do progress pics to end this log.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 9, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> Well it's been a busy few days at my house. Getting the kids ready for the 4H and my house ready for out of town family. I've been killing myself at the gym and the pain feels great!!! This week I start the westside/cube method and I'm hopping for some big gains. I increased my var back up to 50mg because I felt like I platoed on the 35. I had no sex drive and no pump. It's been almost a week on the 50 and I think the hubby likes it a lot better!!!wink
> 
> On another note I just got a job doing concrete for the summer(while I finish up college) so I will have some great cardio before the gym everyday now. View attachment 51170



Looking freakin amazing!  Your back has the best v shape!  Keep it up!


----------



## sneedham (Jul 9, 2013)

Love your abs..I also like the fact that you recognize good form......


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 9, 2013)

It's been a while since I checked in on you and I have to say you have made a huge amount of progress. Delts are nicely developed and the back has thickened up considerably.  We want to see the wheels!!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jul 10, 2013)

I will, my wheelz have gain a little to much. But shit I'm not gonna complain BC my strength has went up BIG TIME!! with gains come size


----------



## Valkyrie (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi





HeavyLifter said:


> New max with squats 265 for 3 reps





Is that DLB?


----------



## Sherk (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm glad this popped back up. I've been looking for it all day. My wife will be doing her first var cycle and I was telling her about your log and she's been bugging me for 2 days to find it so she can read it. Great job btw.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jul 18, 2013)

So I'm still on the var. Very low dose for me, kids go back to school in a few weeks so I should be online more. A quick update before I pass out for the night my squat is up to 280 for a double and bench is 190!! 
Today this chick here FINALLY pulled 300!!!! Fuckin crazy, I was pacing around like a crazy women!!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh I will also work on posting some new pics and videos this week.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Oct 18, 2013)

What's up everyone a lot has changed since my last post. I'm working for my gym now. I work back w the kids and in Nov.   I will be teaching a boot camp class. Also  my next meet is Nov 9. I have Shawn Bellon as my strength and diet coach. Since I've started w him my weight is down 10 pounds now. My new numbers are 
Bench 205
Deads 305 
Squat 305 
 And my weight class for raw powerlifting is 132


----------



## HeavyLifter (Oct 18, 2013)

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyLifter (Oct 18, 2013)

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 18, 2013)

good to see your back...

rimshot...


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 18, 2013)

Welcome back! We're benching about the same!! 

What are you're goals this time around?


----------



## HeavyLifter (Oct 18, 2013)

Well one of my buddys finally talked me into doing sumos and I pulled 315!! FUCK YA 
I about peed myself tho. That was my goal for conventional. The numbers I want is 
Squat 315
Bench 225
Dead 315(conventional) 
330 sumo 
My main goal is to qualify for IPL WORLDS next year. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Oct 18, 2013)

congrats girl...I hit 225 ONCE in my life for bench and weigh a helluva lot more than you


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 1, 2017)

Hey hey everyone it's been a long time!!(3 years) so I'm ready to get back it and train hard again and compete for Worlds again. I've been out of the game for so long just wanted to see if I could get some input on gear. I'm gonna start off low and safe before I try anything else again. Wanting to start with Var or Halo again, who or what company should I go through?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 4, 2017)

You should source some off market IML h4her


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HeavyLifter (May 4, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> You should source some off market IML h4her
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



halo4her? Right 
I've had no luck finding any


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 17, 2017)

You are awesome, I really your body and according to above images, it seems like your training is very hard. Keep it up!


----------

